# Constant Pulsating in lower stomach



## lele1981

Hi ladies, 

I have a really bizarre feeling in my lower abdomen since yesterday. It feels like a throbbing/pulsating feeling. I'm not in any pain but it's strange and a bit scary. My stomach still feels soft and a only firm below by belly button where bubs is so I dont think it's braxon hicks as its constant. 

Saying that it's my first so I have no idea what a Braxton hicks feels like. Im 18+4. Any ideas?? 

Thanks for reading. Xx


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

are you sure its not bubs?


----------



## disha

lele1981 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a really bizarre feeling in my lower abdomen since yesterday. It feels like a throbbing/pulsating feeling. I'm not in any pain but it's strange and a bit scary. My stomach still feels soft and a only firm below by belly button where bubs is so I dont think it's braxon hicks as its constant.
> 
> Saying that it's my first so I have no idea what a Braxton hicks feels like. Im 18+4. Any ideas??
> 
> Thanks for reading. Xx

Hey am 15 something..and my first.. having the same pulsing feeling sometimes, just like how you feel the pulse in your wrist.. but more prominent and of course in lower front above pubic bone.. it could be bubs...! also i have a feel of someone prodding with one finger inside my uterus..

Lie down quietly.. without any external noise and concentrate on it.. you ll find out...!:flower:


----------



## lele1981

I have no idea about that either lol. I don't know what to expect when I feel him move. Can it feel like pulsating? Would be really exciting if it was. Hadn't thought I would feel him at 18-19 weeks with it being my first. X


----------



## Mojitogirly

Iv got this too except my pulsating is just below my belly button & it feels different to the way she feels when she's moving! I thot maybe it was the placenta or umbilical cord or something like that? I dunno but it is weird! X


----------



## Risstron

Is the pulsing fast or slow? I can constantly feel my pulse in my stomach. There's toooons of extra blood going down to your baby :)


----------



## Mojitogirly

Iv got this too except my pulsating is just below my belly button & it feels different to the way she feels when she's moving! I thot maybe it was the placenta or umbilical cord or something like that? I dunno but it is weird! X


----------



## lele1981

It's below just above my pubic bone and is quite quick. I guess it could be due to all the extra blood flow and placenta etc. I was just a little concerned as I hadn't felt that until yesterday but thankfully if some of you other lovely ladies as getting similar sensations then it must be normal at this stage :) x


----------



## MegGriffin

I'm 15 weeks on Tuesday and this weekend I've been feeling rather "heavy", full and uncomfortable. I'm thinking it'sjust as we're getting bigger our bodies take some time to adjust. x


----------



## Maman

its your baby having hiccups :D


----------



## E&L's mummy

it could be pulse hun. i get it all the time and its when baby is pushed up against the outside edge and i can feel my tummy pulse. bit like if you sit on your hand and can feel it. if i lie still i can see my tummy doing it. xxx


----------



## Shmead

If it's irregular (like adult hiccups), it's hiccups. If it's really regular, that's your pulse. The uterus is sitting on the vena cava, the main vein returning blood to your heart, and when everything lines up you can feel your pulse. Reach over and find your pulse in your wrist: they will be in sync.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

i dont feel a pulsing but i feel like a brick has been tied into my stomach and is just lying there lol... im carrying low as it is so i expect its just the weight gain of bubba i hope :)
x


----------



## lele1981

I'm thinking it might actually be a pulse after reading your posts ladies tummy does feel a little different if I press down on it whilst in bed so maybe bubs has just found a new way of lying. We went for a gender scan the other day and he was lying with his back to me, very difficult to sex and not his usual lying on back sunbathing pose lol. X


----------



## sequeena

Could be baby? Several times a day I get a constant thump from him it feels like pulsating/rolling.


----------

